# Brackish water plants?



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Im going to start up a brackish water tank, its cycled, just need to decide on the fish I want then start slowly adding salt. Im not sure what fish I want yet, although I have a few in mind, keeping my options open. Anyway, I have no clue what plants do well in brackish water with a specific gravity over 1.005 - 1.008.

I have some rocks and a fake wood/root decor thing that I would like to attach some moss or java fern to (not sure if java fern will live at 1.005 +)

Please feel free to post some links to website with pics etc. Thankyou for your wisdoms









Iv searched the net but couldn't find anything in depth on the matter.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Try Elatine gratioloides and Hygrophila polysperma. Here are some pics I took on one of my collecting trips in North Oz. Huge banks of hygro and elatine growing in an estuary, definitley brackish though I wouldn't know the SG. Otherwise check out plantgeek.net, search function has brackish adaptable category.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Mangrove
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mangrove


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help









I went on that plantgeek.net site and to my suprise the only 2 plants I have in my tank are brackish water, which are onion plant and moss ball.

Does java fern do well in a high SG? Id like to attach it to some decor.


----------

